# Important: SGGS For PDAs/Mobile Phones



## kawalsin (Jan 15, 2009)

Gur Fateh to all. 

For all those who have downloaded SGGS PDF files for PDAs/Mobile phones prior to today, please download them again as original files had certain inadvertant errors. These errors have been corrected and the files are uploaded again. I deeply regret the errors and also the inconvenience caused. I beg forgiveness from Guru and from all.

Daas 

Kawaljit Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2009)

Forum Members,

*Kawalsin ji Has asked that you note that the correct link for the downloads is as follows:*

SGGSPDA - Windows Live



Thank you


----------



## kawalsin (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks aad0002 ji

Daas

Kawaljit Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 17, 2009)

kalwasin ji

Good to see you have your Internet connection now. You are welcome.

Daas


----------

